# Lures for Trolling Crappie



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey guys i was just on the lake and noticed alot of crappie on the depthfinder, atleast i think they were crappie, and i was wondering if any of you have ever trolled for crappies in the summer and if so what lures you have had success with. Any ideas as far as depth and location would be greatly appreciated too, I'll be fishing at caesar's creek lake if any of you have any spots there I'd love to know them. Thanks a ton
Kingfisher


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

try pulling cranks like small thundersticks,#5 shadraps,1/4 ounce hot-n-tots,and others.i like pulling 3/16 ounce vibes also.look for suspended fish in deep open water.they can also be found with deep runners,close to bottom.i also catch them while pulling harnesses for eyes.
i don't fish cc,but those baits should work anywhere.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

rick i need help trolling for gills too????


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

dan,just throw on a harness and troll for eyes  
works for me,even though that ain't my plan   
maybe i should try floating some wax worms,and i could catch some eyes


----------

